
Bitcoin Predicted to Be the Nail in the Coffin of Climate Change - hudon
https://www.forbes.com/sites/andreamorris/2018/10/29/bitcoin-predicted-to-be-the-nail-in-the-coffin-of-climate-change/#6b0a806a745e
======
natch
They have the sense of the terms reversed in the title (problem is in the
original, sigh). They mean the nail in the coffin of any attempts to limit
climate change. Not a new thesis, but a very interesting one despite any
nitpick.

------
hndamien
Maybe not correctly pricing carbon emissions to account for the externality is
the nail. If we paid the true price for the energy, the renewable revolution
would have been here long ago.

